# Deepcool Gamer Storm Maelstrom 240



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 9, 2014)

Deepcool is jumping into the sea of all-in-one liquid CPU coolers with the release of the Maelstrom 240. Featuring stunning looks, solid performance, and high quality fans, it has the specs and features that enthusiasts not only expect, but demand.

*Show full review*


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks a bit like the old Corsair H100(non-i)

performs similar aswell it seems!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a no brainier - stay away. Why buy something that is more expensive, nosier, poses potential pump failure and perform worse than a good air cooler? I can only see two reasons - room around the CPU and the fans are not brown.


----------



## dwade (Jul 10, 2014)

I would not buy any AIO water coolers without a reputable brand to cover any leaks via warranty.


----------



## ogharaei (Jul 10, 2014)

Still love the H110 I had, so I would probably get another if I were to ever go for an AIO cooler again.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 11, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> That's a no brainier - stay away. Why buy something that is more expensive, nosier, poses potential pump failure and perform worse than a good air cooler? I can only see two reasons - room around the CPU and the fans are not brown.



Its purty.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Jul 11, 2014)

Pleased to see that my Raijintek Themis is only 6c hotter than something costing more than three times as much, doesn't interfere with any memory slots, looks nice with a red fan, is almost completely silent and I'll never have to worry about a pump failure or leak...not bad for a 4690k running @4.7Ghz with 1.25vlts, idles at 32c and is kept below 90c even when running a 30 min LinX run and in something actually realistic of real world use, Asus Real Bench stress test, never goes above 70c.

..all for £20/$35/€25

Far better to save the £50/$75/€60 and put it towards something of more practical use in a new PC.

As far as I'm concerned, the only benefit these AIO coolers have had is to force traditional air cooler manufacturers to raise their game and give us much better traditional air coolers for less money.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2014)

Keep in mind your CPU is also a 4960k which do tend to run a bit cooler than the 4670k and 4770k Their is also the fact that all these chips barely break 130w when overclocked.

Put your Themis on something like a FX or Ivy Bridge-E / eventually Haswell -E  push those chips to the limit and these entry level coolers have a much harder time and temp difference sky rockets. To be blunt Intel's current mainstream platform isn't that great for testing however it is the most popular and thus relevant to the real world.


----------



## geok1ng (Jul 15, 2014)

without a PWM Y cable, there is no way to use this cooler properly without sinking in even more money.

It is a Seidon radiator with a Nepton mounting system. 
I do not recognize the CPU block and all bets are off with the pump. 
Nepton's mouting system actually is one of the higher quality among AiOs, with metal backplate, not the plastic one used in Corsair's and NZXT's AiOs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2014)

As I said in the review if people read it.  a Y-cable or fan hub will be included in retail kits.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2014)

It looks OK to me, and the price isn't that bad either. Being able to remove the fan blades to clean the dust is a feature I like. I would probably use quieter fans with it. (38-52dbA is more than I like)

I have a few Corsair AIOs now and they're pretty good. I am just getting ready to install a SiverStone Tundra TD02 in a system with an i5-4670K in it. It's probably overkill, but I have it on hand to use, so I will.

This was a good review crazyeyesreaper,..................


----------



## geok1ng (Jul 15, 2014)

any chance we get to know the tubing length?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 16, 2014)

12 inches


----------



## Breit (Jul 21, 2014)

I would have liked to see a comparison (including price) against a typical (simple) custom water loop (one 60mm rad with 240mm area, one standard pump DDC or D5 and a small reservoir). Sure this maybe is in a different league, but I'd like to know where those AIOs actually lie in terms of cooling performance.


----------

